
Amiga emulator in pure JavaScript and HTML5 - jjbinx007
http://scriptedamigaemulator.net/
======
inglor
That's sweet, here's one in pure JavaScript and HTML5 for x86 that runs linux
(GUI included) and windows [http://copy.sh/v86/](http://copy.sh/v86/) , source
code here: [https://github.com/copy/v86](https://github.com/copy/v86)

The CPU code is pretty cool
[https://github.com/copy/v86/blob/master/src/cpu.js](https://github.com/copy/v86/blob/master/src/cpu.js)

~~~
ry_ry
I love that they built the CPU out oo too, leveraging something js is actually
pretty good at to build a really clean human-readable core.

These guys are my nerd-crush du jour.

------
SwellJoe
Another interesting facet of this is that it seems to be running AROS, rather
than original AmigaOS. Given that it's able to play tons of games and demos
tells me they've achieved a high level of compatibility with that project. I
was unaware of how active it had been over the years. So, I could run a very
Amiga-like environment on my desktop or laptop, without emulation...of course,
being able to run Amiga demos and apps would require emulation, but it is
pretty neat that the environment is still alive. It was fun to program for.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Watching _State of the Art_ by Spaceballs running at temperamental
below-100%-sometimes-half-that speeds is quite surreal.

------
Aardwolf
The mouse cursor is off from the real mouse coordinates. I have had this
problem before in other JS emulators.

What is my browser (both chrome and firefox in linux) doing wrong in these
emulators? :/

~~~
inglor
The mouse capture API is pretty new and the the sites don't use it - your
browser is fine, it's just not being used to its fullest.

------
highCs
_Super Obliteration_ soundtrack is great and it's from Bjørn "Dr Awesome"
Lynne:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bj%C3%B8rn_Lynne](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bj%C3%B8rn_Lynne)

------
acherion
That's pretty awesome. On my 27" iMac (2012 model) it struggles a bit with
copper functions though, making the sound slow down.

~~~
awqrre
I get sound lag on my Linux PC (Firefox 43) too and I bought it less then a
year ago. There is definitely some issue(s) in this code somewhere.

------
pella
other: ( 4 days ago )

Amiga 500 Emulator in Chrome (pnacl-amiga-emulator.appspot.com) A Portable
Native Client demo

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10753816](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10753816)

~~~
dao-
Web tech > pnacl

Using Firefox on Android right now, so the pnacl thing is just completely
useless to me. With the JS emulator I can at least play the demos :)

------
SeanDav
I tried it and must say it is impressive.

Just an OT question: I can't get past the configuration screen for Deluxe
Galaga 2.4 - any ideas?

------
alblue
This is Chrome only and uses NaCl so it's not pure JavaScript.

~~~
ZenoArrow
You're thinking of a different project: [http://pnacl-amiga-
emulator.appspot.com](http://pnacl-amiga-emulator.appspot.com)

SAE uses JavaScript.

